# Food porn --  you asked for it....



## Captain Morgan (Mar 25, 2006)

dang, I got a message that the site was unavailable...must see pics!!! :rant:


----------



## oompappy (Mar 25, 2006)

Yep, that's one heck of a smoke ring!!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW that looks delicious! I gotta try one soon! :grin: 
Well done MrGrumpy,Smoke on! :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> dang, I got a message that the site was unavailable...must see pics!!! :rant:


Same here 'Grumpy, only saw half of the porn  
Need smoke ring 8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 25, 2006)

Too many hits from the addicts no doubt :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Too many hits from the addicts no doubt :!:



Addicts, what do ya' mean? I'm not addicted,I swear :^o


Hornet how's that cooker doin'? Did the fire bricks help the bottom of the barrel burnout?


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 25, 2006)

So far so good Puff. Time will tell. I was replacing the bottom barrel every year. Makes it a lil harder to vacume out after each use though. But I think the bricks hold a steadier temp then before. So thats good


----------



## Griff (Mar 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Addicts, what do ya' mean? I'm not addicted,I swear.



You know denial is one of the classic signs of addiction.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love beer I swear that's all, nothin' else I swear :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Got the rest of the pics, that is one hell of a smoke ring =P~  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>
Good job  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 26, 2006)

The brisket look great


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 26, 2006)

Great looking brisket Mr. Grumpy!  With a brisket like that, why are you grumpy?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 26, 2006)

and how did someone in NC get so good at brisket?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks awesome Grumpy!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 26, 2006)

fantastic job there.  My hats off to you.


----------

